# atv



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a chance to buy an ATV at a good price. The seller states that it comes with a bill of sale only. Do ATV's typically have a title or is bill of sale enough?


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't owned ATV's in a couple years, but they didn't come with a title, even new. They came with a "Certificate of Origin" instead.

Here in MA, you don't need a "title" to register an ATV. This was copied from the MA recreational vehicle website:

1. Bill of Sale (name and address of seller) 
2. Proof of payment of sales tax (ST-6, ST-6E, or Bill of Sale). Note: To pay your sales tax online, visit the Department of Revenue website at https://wfb.dor.state.ma.us/WebFile/WSI/Public/WebForms/ST6/RecreationTaxDefault.aspx 
3. Serial Number (ATV- 17 characters, found on the frame) 
4. Required fee-- (See fee schedule below) 
5. Properly completed and signed application. 
6. If the ATV or snowmobile is purchased new, a copy of the "Manufacturer's Certificate of Origin" is required.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Since I have no idea where "Zone 5" is, as listed as your location, I can't tell you what you'll need. Go to Google and search for "(Your State Here) ATV registration". Should be able to find what you need.


----------



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

tinkenboutit;824652 said:


> I have a chance to buy an ATV at a good price. The seller states that it comes with a bill of sale only. Do ATV's typically have a title or is bill of sale enough?


It is 1995 Yamaha 400 Kodiak ATV 4x4 - $2500. I am in Iowa.

Thank you GPS.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.offroad-ed.com/ia/handbook/registration_atv.htm

Hope that helps


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

you need a regustration. you dont need a title but you have to have a registration.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In Maine all you need is a bill of sale to register an ATV.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;824795 said:


> In Maine all you need is a bill of sale to register an ATV.


well i kno in this wonderful state of ny you need to have a reg idk in other states


----------



## tinkenboutit (Aug 13, 2005)

Just in case any of you wondered, we checked with our County Recorder and when the vin nos. were run, it had indeed been registered in 2001 about 90 miles from here. The guy selling it, has to back track to this guy who registered, get him to sign over, and then get it inspected so it can be retitled. Apparently, at least in 2002, when the registration expired, then so did the title.??.
I ended up buying a 2005 Polaris ATP 500 4x4 with 1500 hours, for $3000.00. Then another $500.00 for the 50" blade with hand lift. I think I'm going to get the grader blade for the back. I think I have a lot of uses for this machine.
 My neighbors and Grandchildren just think it's for riding up and down the alley on. (which is illegal I believe.) 

Problem is that if the Cops showed, everyone would go in their house and act all ignorant whilst (spIs that even a real word?) I explained to the cops why they shouldn't give me the ticket. ussmileyflag


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats why you have to be faster getting away


----------

